# Beating the Drums



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not trout, reds, or flounder, but it's fish and a ton of them.
Everyone has there own reason for fishing. Some do it to relax, some like eating fresh fish, some just enjoy the outdoors, or all the above. I think the reason I do it is for that feeling I get every time I feel a tug on my line.
It don't matter to me if it's catching bluegills from my pond, throwing top waters to trout on a shallow flat, catching sharks from the surf, or chunking for yellowfin tuna 100 miles offshore, it's all the same to me.
They say fishing is nothing more than a jerk on one end of a line, waiting for a jerk on the other end. If that's true, I must be the biggest jerk in the world.
In the last 2 days I bet we have caught more "pounds" of fish than anyone else in Texas. They may not have been the big 3 that everyone seems to covet these days, but they were fish none the less, and we did it from the bank.
It seems in this day and age that everyone thinks you need a $100,000 boat, that runs 87 MPH, in 2" of water, with a $10,000 stereo system and $500 custom rods, with $300 reels, with ceramic bearings to be able to catch fish, but nothing could be further from the truth.
I have proven time and time again that it's possible to be a successful fisherman, without having a huge bank account. The skills it takes to become a successful fisherman can't be bought with money, but it can be paid for with blood, sweat, and tears.
I'm no better than anyone else, I don't have super powers, and my fish whistle is just a joke, it doesn't really attract fish. The only thing that set's me apart is knowledge, and this knowledge can be had by anyone, be it man, women, or child. All that's required is hard work, dedication, and a positive attitude.
For all the people out there who think they will never be as successful at fishing as they want to be, I'm here to tell you that you can.


P.S.
If anyone cares about how, when, and where we caught the fish, we were at Mitchells cut, fishing the outgoing tide using crab and shrimp. If you need details on hooks, leaders, weights, or bait rigging, I have detailed post's that cover everything in the Surf Fishing Forum.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

There ain't a dang thing wrong with any of those pics except for the brand of beer your drinking.

Nice work.


----------



## texasstinger47 (Feb 16, 2018)

Seems like a picture perfect day. Miller Lites spot on too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Great post JR and very true, I'm looking forward to hooking up with you this year and the beers are on me.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Yea, I planned on coming out but I pick this weekend to get sick.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice job Johnny!!! solid bro!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome job Sir


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/638655-some-men-fish-all-their-lives-without-knowing-it-is

You had an added bonus on your day...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job Sharkchum! Looks like a great way to spend a day!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More of the same today. Tomorrow I'm gonna go fish somewhere else where I can drink my beer in peace and not have to reel fish in one after another.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.....


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Best post Ive seen on here in a very long time


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Heh Sharkchum,

Did you use dead shrimp or live shrimp for the sheepheads?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> Heh Sharkchum,
> 
> Did you use dead shrimp or live shrimp for the sheepheads?


Dead, but it has to be fresh dead. I actually buy eating shrimp to use for bait. We caught most of the fish on crab. I use 1/2 crab on a 7/0 circle hook for the drum and 1/4 crab on a 2/0 khale hook for the sheepshead. 
You can catch fish anywhere right now. I caught fish Sunday morning at the Dike and Sunday afternoon in the surf. The moon is right for fishing.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> More of the same today. Tomorrow I'm gonna go fish somewhere else where I can drink my beer in peace and not have to reel fish in one after another.


Yep John i really hate when that happens. Nice pics, thanks for the posts as always.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Sharkchum,

Most of the sheepheads were caught from the shoreline? Where is this shoreline?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> Sharkchum,
> 
> Most of the sheepheads were caught from the shoreline? Where is this shoreline?


Any shoreline near the gulf or with structure. We caught most in Mitchells cut, but also caught them off the dike and in the surf. You can catch them around any of the jetties, or any pass leading from the gulf to the bay like Rollover Pass or San Louis Pass, or even in the ICW. They move in from offshore to spawn in the spring, but the run is just about over. This weekend is probably out to because of the full moon.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That is some quality catching! I especially like the mini-gaff for the sheeps


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Sharkchum,

How good is gaftop hard head in term of food source?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishingmagnet said:


> Sharkchum,
> 
> How good is gaftop hard head in term of food source?


In the words of Crocodile Dundee, "You can live off of it, but it taste like Chit."

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Hahahah


----------

